# BB Beer FOs



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2015)

Recommendations appreciated. It's not something I'm going to do very soon, but making a beer soap is on my list. I have an order going in to Brambleberry, and was wondering about the beer-type scents they have. Any favorites, or definite no's? Thanks!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

Dibbles, I don't have much experience w/beer soaps, but if you're doing a BB order, Tobacco Bayleaf would work very well with one even though it isn't a beer FO per se.  Or in anything masculine/unisex/warm.  It really is a beautiful scent. Sometimes accelerates a bit, add it to the oils if you end up trying it.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 29, 2015)

Not a "beer" FO but kchaystack made a beer soap for the recent swap scented with BB's lavender cedar and some peppermint. Let me tell you, it's the bomb! Best smelling bar of soap ever. It's the  perfect scent for a beer soap.


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, TViv, thank you for the compliment.  I'm blushing alot.

The mix is 80% lavender and cedar FO and 20% peppermint EO.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

That does sound nice!


----------



## julieanne (Jul 29, 2015)

Never made a beer soap. It sounds like you guys are saying it adds a scent to the soap that is complimented by masculine, woodsy, and spice like scents. Or is it the philosophy or a beer soap being more masculine not feminine?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks guys! I actually have lavender, cedar and peppermint eo. May blend that up and save some $$. Sounds like it would be nice in any kind of soap. 

NA, I was actually looking at the tobacco bayleaf. I might just have to put that in the cart too.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

Dibbles, it is a good sticker, too.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jul 30, 2015)

I made a beer soap with a citrus/cinnamon type scent and it paired well. Something about the foodie scents kept with the beery theme while still being fresh.


----------



## newbie (Jul 30, 2015)

BB's beer scents don't actually smell like beer, nor do I think they really mean them to. I think their scents just compliment a beer soap. You will have a brownish soap so I suppose some people think of a scent that will work with brown but really, anything goes.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

It is not so much masculine or feminine, although maybe a bit. Highly floral/cologne/perfumey/green/water notes, etc. would be discordant in a beer soap for me.   I guess it depends on what you think works (and if you are selling, what other people expect.)


----------



## dibbles (Jul 30, 2015)

newbie said:


> BB's beer scents don't actually smell like beer, nor do I think they really mean them to. I think their scents just compliment a beer soap. You will have a brownish soap so I suppose some people think of a scent that will work with brown but really, anything goes.



Thank you Newbie. The BB site says the FOs don't really smell like beer. I was just wondering if one would complement, or was liked better than the others. Since I don't drink beer, most of my experience with the smell is of morning after warm, stale beer clean up. Ugh. But a hoppy lingering scent might be nice if it would stick around. My son and son in law both home brew, and I was thinking of stocking stuffers for them.


----------



## Yooper (Jul 30, 2015)

I am a brewer, and a stout beer soap was one of my favorites.  I did a little cinnamon EO and orange EO (more of that), and it turned out very nice.  I don't use fragrance oils or heavily scented things, though.  

Asthma means fragrances, especially "fake" ones or heavy ones can cause a very real problem for me, so I can't go to craft fairs or anyplace indoors where heavily scented candles and soaps may be.  I know that Bath and Body works and things like that have really taken fragranced air (and scented body products) to new heights, and many people forget that there are thousands of people with breathing issues and allergies that means a problem for them.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 30, 2015)

I just made a beer soap with a stout on Tuesday. I left it unscented because I boiled the beer down to reduce it and wanted to see if any of the scent would come through. So far it doesn't really smell like beer. I think it smells slightly hoppy but it mostly reminds me of a goats milk soap scent. I like it though. It will be an excellent bar for people who can't do scents.

I love the idea of the lavender/cedar/peppermint or the cinnamon/orange and will be trying on of those next time.


----------

